# Need to find a few good men....



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well it seems that some of the guys from work are tired of having to pay their way, so I need some fella's to take fishing. I bought a nice, clean ride in July, and plan on using it alot. This seemed to work pretty well on Bill Me's post, so I'll give it a try. Here are the requirements...in no particular order.

1. No pukers...in any way, shape or form. Seems to set of a chain reaction.
2. Must be willing to pay your way. Every time. For gas and bait. 
3. Don't have to be a seasoned veteran. But be willing to learn. 
4. Be a easy to get along with. 
5. Treat my boat as if it were your own. No dropping sinkers, pliers, etc. Yes, I realize accidents happen. Lets keep them to an absolute minimum. 
6. MUST be willing to wash the boat and clean the fish when we return. I bought a very clean rig. I hope you won't mind wiping the T Top.....again. Looks like someone missed a spot.
7. Be an ethical fisherman. We will not keep it if it ain't legal. Period. 
8. Don't mind kids. My 7 y/o son will more than likely be with us. 
9. Can handle some friendly smack talk. 
10. If you are the type that likes to go out the night before and 'paint the town'....you bess be willing to get up and go fishing the next morning. One and done is my policy on no shows. I need reasonable notice if you cant make it so I can replace you. 

We will mostly be bottom fishing on the weekends. I have every other friday off and will probably be going out then as well. I like to troll in between spots if they are close by. If we come across a school of something bustin' the top, we will probably swing by and see if we can hook up with something.

That's pretty much it. I am an easy going guy and I love to fish(and dive on occasion). All I am looking for are guys that want to go out and have a good time.

Shoot me a pm and I will get back to you.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Forgot to mention...boat is located on Eglin. I live in Navarre. If you don't have access to the base, no problem. We can work it out. Boat will soon be on the trailer and launched from Hurlburt.


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

How many references should we submit with our application?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Your requirements are what anyone willing to share his/her boat should expect and recieve from guests/friends. Well may be the first one, puking . .. sometimes you cann't help it. 
you might want to add type of boat and what you target, how far out 
Eglin is too far for me and I mostly fish week days- Good luck on finding some partners.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ya, what kind of boat and I'm guessing you are fishing out of destin?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Clayton_L said:


> How many references should we submit with our application?


 
At least 5. with phone #'s and address.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

23 1/2' Bluewater(in sig pic). Mostly out of Destin.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Mainer (Sep 7, 2011)

PM sent


----------

